# Platinum vs gold weeks HGVC



## Margemaven (Aug 7, 2017)

My husband and I have platinum week HGVC time share. We have very happy with timeshare experience so far. We are looking into buying another time share because we want more points.  If we buy gold week does that mean we have to use those points only in the gold weeks?  Currently it seems we use our platinum points any time of the year.  Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Aug 7, 2017)

Points are points, you can use them anytime just like you do now. Note however that MF are the same for gold and platinum (comparing like rooms) with the only difference being more points to use with platinum deeds.


----------



## brp (Aug 7, 2017)

To amplify the above - Platinum will cost more per point to buy in, but less per point ongoing in MFs. Savings in the long run for any appreciable holding period. Definitely the better way to go.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2017)

Playing devil's advocate...
If you get a gold-unit cheap enuff (I bought an affiliate for -0-), and you don't need the extra-points from a plat-unit, you may never miss 'em.
.


----------



## jjlovecub (Aug 8, 2017)

So can I clarify. I am looking at a resale of platinum season but I can use them to travel in gold season if I want correct??


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 8, 2017)

During the club reservation period you can book anywhere at anytime there is availability and you have enough points.  You can not book outside your resort and season during your home week period.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 8, 2017)

Home week reservations - For bookings at your home resort, in the type of unit you own, in the season you own and for the full week, is 12 months to 9 months in advance.  There is no reservation fee for this booking.

Home resort or club reservations - All other bookings, either at your home resort for a different size, season or stays less than a week OR any other HGVC location for any type of booking, is 9 months in advance.  A reservation fee applies.


----------



## Margemaven (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow thank you all for sharing! Again we have been very happy with HGVC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

